# Dentist near los alcazares



## aquarius (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi - Can you recommend a good dentist?

Just found out I need to have a tooth removed and I am sooooo scared as I can't find a dentist who will 'knock me out'! In the UK I used to get IV sedation (Valium, I think) to almost put me to sleep via an injection in the back of my hand. Bliss as you don't see or hear anything 'orrible.

I think I can see a Spanish dentist in Cartagena who used the old-fashioned gas mask way but this is not for me!!

Hoping you can help me as I really need to get this sorted asap as the pain gets worse every day.

Ideally located near Los Alcazares area would be brilliant.

Hoping someone can help from a 'Big Baby'


----------



## rev (Feb 13, 2009)

*Tooth removal*



aquarius said:


> Hi - Can you recommend a good dentist?
> 
> Just found out I need to have a tooth removed and I am sooooo scared as I can't find a dentist who will 'knock me out'! In the UK I used to get IV sedation (Valium, I think) to almost put me to sleep via an injection in the back of my hand. Bliss as you don't see or hear anything 'orrible.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You dont need to be 'knocked out' as we have a friend who has no anesthetic just freezing water blasted onto the effected area. Probably not for the squimish I guess but seems to work for her..

There is a dentist in the high st of LA, its on the main road in LA and its the same side of the road as the ayuntemiento, head north and its around say 300m.

Good luck
PS dont know whether he does the freezing water jetting.

Rev


----------



## aquarius (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dentist not for me*

Hi Thanks for this but I have already been to this Dental Clinic and they cannot offer any form of sedation and recommended I went to Cartagena to a dentist who uses gas - not for me.


rev said:


> Hi,
> 
> You dont need to be 'knocked out' as we have a friend who has no anesthetic just freezing water blasted onto the effected area. Probably not for the squimish I guess but seems to work for her..
> 
> ...


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Mmmm . Have you asked if they're allowed to fully sedate in a normal dentists?. When I needed more than local numbing - I was quickly dispatched off to a hospital. There may be a legal requirement for a trained anaesthetist or something.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There are plenty in Torrevieja.

Look it's only a little prick - a bit like Tony Blair. You'll be fine!


----------



## aquarius (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dental work not up to UK standards*

Hi Chris
Thanks for this info. In the UK they are reluctant to administer sedation but I guess I was lucky in that my dentist was a fully qualilfied dental SURGEON and he had the services of an anaesthetist once a week at the practice. This makes sense as any anaesthetic is potentially dangerous. It just seems bizarre to me that dental work that I have enquired about in this part of Spain is still so old fashioned, so I am going to get quality work back in the UK! Sorry Spain you have let me down on this one.







chris(madrid) said:


> Mmmm . Have you asked if they're allowed to fully sedate in a normal dentists?. When I needed more than local numbing - I was quickly dispatched off to a hospital. There may be a legal requirement for a trained anaesthetist or something.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Aquarius - wrong!! GREAT dental work - you just have not found it!


----------

